# Kleiner Kompatibilitätstest - Freiwillige vor!



## EgonOlsen (22. Aug 2007)

Hi.

Ich bräuchte mal ein wenig Feedback über das hier: www.jpct.net/demos/dust/dust.jnlp

Es sollte auf allem Laufen, was Geforce3 oder besser ist (keine 4MX!). Wenn es läuft, sollte es etwa so aussehen: www.jpct.net/pix/lamp_intro.jpg. Also wenn das ein paar Leute probieren würden und mir entsprechend Feedback (mit Hardware/Software-Angaben) zukommen lassen könnten, das wäre super!


----------



## The_S (23. Aug 2007)

Funktioniert mit

Java 1.5
Windows XP SP 2
Intel Core Duo mit jeweils 1,83 GHz
GeForce Go 7600 256 MB interner RAM
1024 MB DDR Speicher

Allerdings fehlt bei einer Auflösung von 1200x800 (auch meine Bildschirmauflösung) die erste Zeile von der Erklärung für die Steuerung


----------



## Evil-Devil (23. Aug 2007)

Funktioniert.

getestet auf: 1024*768*32 @ 75Hz

JRE 1.6.0
P4 2,6GHz
1GB RAM
GF4 Ti 4200


----------



## Marco13 (23. Aug 2007)

XP Prof
P4 3.6 Ghz
3.25 GB RAM
JRE 1.6.0
Quadro FX 4400
Funktioniert bei 1920x1200x32


----------



## merlin2 (23. Aug 2007)

Funktioniert.

Windows XP Home SP2
Java 1.6u2
1.86GHz
1 GB RAM
NVIDIA GeForce Go 6600
1440*900*32


----------



## schalentier (23. Aug 2007)

Klappt.

1024x768x32,
P4 3.2GHz (Dual)
2GB Ram
Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family (was auch immer das ist - Rechner beim Kunden)
JRE 1.5

Kannste noch machen, dass man die Lampe drehen kann?


----------



## merlin2 (23. Aug 2007)

Störend ist nur, das nach dem Beenden ein "unexpected error" auftritt.


----------



## merlin2 (23. Aug 2007)

@Lampe_drehen: Ja, das fände ich auch gut.


----------



## EgonOlsen (23. Aug 2007)

merlin2 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Störend ist nur, das nach dem Beenden ein "unexpected error" auftritt.


Ja, bei manchen NVidia-Treibern steigt er am Ende damit aus...ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, ich weiß nur nicht, wieso...naja, mal sehen. Lampe kann man in der Demo zwar momentan nicht drehen, aber immerhin den Tisch (mit A+D).


----------



## Arnold (28. Aug 2007)

Bei mir läuft es (vielleicht) NICHT richtig.

Java 1.6
Windows XP Pro SP2
Athlon XP 2800+
Radeon X 800 XT
1 GB RAM

Auflösung 1680x1050

Bei der Auflösung schwirren teilweise kleine gelbe Flecken auf dem Tisch herum. Oder soll das so sein?


----------



## EgonOlsen (28. Aug 2007)

Arnold hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei der Auflösung schwirren teilweise kleine gelbe Flecken auf dem Tisch herum. Oder soll das so sein?


  Ja, das ist ein Feature...sollte so ähnlich wie Staub wirken, aber naja...so ganz ist es wohl nicht gelungen, aber ich habe auch nicht viel Zeit investiert... :wink:


----------



## Arnold (28. Aug 2007)

Ok, dann kann ich auch sagen, dass es bei mir funktioniert. Mit "Feature". (Etwas großer Staub...   )


----------



## Xams (28. Aug 2007)

Kann man den Sourcecode irgendwo bekommen?

Also läuft bei mir
Win XP
Pentium M 2.01 Ghz
Ati Radeon X700Pro Mobile 512 Mb
3 Gb Arbeitsspeicher
1600*1024


----------



## EgonOlsen (28. Aug 2007)

Xams hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann man den Sourcecode irgendwo bekommen?


Kann ich nachher hochladen. Ist allerdings ziemlich zusammengekloppt und nicht sehr schön...von Dokumentation gar nicht zu reden.


----------



## Xams (28. Aug 2007)

Danke.
Ich vermute mal du hast jPCT verwendet?


----------



## Caffè Latte (28. Aug 2007)

Läuft mit

Java 6 (1.6.0-b105) unter Linux (2.6.20-16)
mit einer GeForce 7600GS mit 512 MB


----------



## EgonOlsen (28. Aug 2007)

Xams hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke.
> Ich vermute mal du hast jPCT verwendet?


Ja, klar. Und hier sind die Quellen: www.jpct.net/download/misc/dust_src.zip. Sie sollten sich eigentlich mit der aktuellen Betaversion von 1.15 (www.jpct.net/forum2/index.php/topic,915.0.html) kompilieren lassen.


----------



## T0M (28. Aug 2007)

Hab's mit meiner GeForce 4 MX getestet und es geht auch auf 1280x1024 einwandfrei!  :applaus: 

Fehlen da Effekte oder ist das dann automatisch Software-Rendering?


----------



## EgonOlsen (28. Aug 2007)

T0M hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab's mit meiner GeForce 4 MX getestet und es geht auch auf 1280x1024 einwandfrei!  :applaus:
> 
> Fehlen da Effekte oder ist das dann automatisch Software-Rendering?


Da müsste was fehlen...ich meine nicht, dass eine MX die nötigen Features hätte. Hast du mal einen Screenshot, wie das aussieht?


----------



## T0M (28. Aug 2007)

EgonOlsen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> T0M hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, der ist jetzt in 1024x768, aber es funktioniert wie gesagt in allen anderen Auflösungen auch.


----------



## EgonOlsen (28. Aug 2007)

Super, danke. Bloom und Projective Textures funktionieren also auf der MX, die eigentlichen Schatten aber nicht. Das hätte mich aber auch gewundert. Trotzdem: Immerhin!


----------



## Wildcard (28. Aug 2007)

Bis auf den Bloom (logisch) funktionierts auch auf einer Intel Mobility 915GM


----------



## T0M (29. Aug 2007)

EgonOlsen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Super, danke. Bloom und Projective Textures funktionieren also auf der MX, die eigentlichen Schatten aber nicht. Das hätte mich aber auch gewundert. Trotzdem: Immerhin!


Ja, schön, dass es überhaupt funktioniert!  :toll: Das ist die Hauptsache.


----------



## André Uhres (29. Aug 2007)

Funktioniert mit:
RADEON X300 SE 128MB HyperMemory
Bildschirmauflösung: 1152 x 864
Windows XP, Java 1.6
(Es fehlt nur die erste Zeile der Beschriftung)


----------

